# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Các điểm du lịch bị đánh giá thấp nhưng thực ra lại hay

## hangnt

*Nhiều địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng ở châu Á vẫn được 'tung hô' thật ra không thú vị bằng những nơi chả mấy khi được nhắc đến.*

Châu Á chiếm đến một phần ba diện tích đất trên thế giới và là nơi sinh sống của hơn một nửa dân số. Các địa danh du lịch ở đây là vô cùng đa dạng và liên tục thay đổi. Ngày hôm nay còn là thiên đường, hôm sau đã trở thành một nơi tiềm ẩn nhiều hiểm họa đối với khách du lịch. Vì vậy, bạn nên tìm hiểu kĩ lưỡng các thông tin và thời điểm để tránh các sự cố đáng tiếc có thể xảy đến với kì nghỉ của mình. Trang Thrillist vừa công bố danh sách những địa danh nổi tiếng ở châu Á, nhưng không phải địa danh nào cũng được yêu chuộng, đánh giá cao.
*
Đánh giá quá cao: Bagan, Myanmar*

Với hơn 4.000 phù đồ trải đều theo vùng bình nguyên, lịch sử và vẻ đẹp của Bagan gói gọn trong quần thể di tích này. Vấn đề là, các hoạt động khảo cổ ở đây đã đẩy giá thức ăn và chỗ ở tăng lên một cách chóng mặt. Công việc trùng tu các đền thờ cũng được thực hiện một cách khá vụng về.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Mrauk U, Myanmar*



Mrauk U, Myanmar. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Là địa danh khảo cổ nổi tiếng chỉ sau Bagan, bạn hoàn toàn có thể thoải mái rảo bước trong các đền thờ nằm trên những ngọn đồi đầy cỏ. Tại đây, bạn có thể thoải mái chiêm ngưỡng cảnh người dân trồng lúa và sinh sống tại các ngôi làng lân cận.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Chiang Mai, Thái Lan*

Chiang Mai là một trong những thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng nhất của Thái Lan và bạn có thể làm được rất nhiều thứ khi đến đây. Không khí yên bình pha lẫn chút đồng quê nhưng cũng không kém cạnh về những tiện nghi xa xỉ chính là đặc trưng của vùng đất này. Tuy vậy, bạn sẽ cảm thấy các dịch vụ du lịch ở đây đang hoạt động tương đối tràn lan, giao thông công cộng khá tệ và nhiều lúc du khách cũng bị đối xử không đúng mực.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Lampang, Thái Lan*



Lampang, Thái Lan. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Không khí ở đây tương đối giống với Chiang Mai, chỉ có điều các dịch vụ du lịch không phát triển bằng. Bạn có thể tham gia nhiều hoạt động khác nhau như thăm khu bảo tồn voi hay đi chùa Wat Phra That Lampang Luang. Ẩm thực miền bắc Thái Lan khá ngon và đa dạng tại các chợ, và bạn cũng dễ bắt gặp những người Thái đầy thân thiện tại đây.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Brunei*

Là vương quốc được các Sultan cai trị từ cách đây khoảng 600 năm, Brunei là quốc gia Hồi giáo khá phát triển tại Đông Nam Á. Với việc người dân có mức sống cao và các hoạt động như bài bạc, sử dụng chất kích thích bị hạn chế, đây là một địa danh du lịch tương đối ổn. Mặt hạn chế duy nhất ở đây là các luật lệ rất hà khắc và bạn tốt nhất là nên tuân thủ chúng hết mức có thể.
*
Đánh giá quá thấp: Lào*



Thác Kwangsi ở Lào. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Lào là quốc gia hội tụ các đặc điểm của cả Thái Lan và Việt Nam với nhiều hoạt động đầy thú vị và khó quên với chi phí thấp. Thức ăn ngon, các hoạt động vui chơi về đêm, cư dân dễ chịu và tử tế … tất cả đã biến Lào thành một nơi đáng tới, bất chấp đây là nơi từng bị chiến tranh phá hoại tương đối nặng nề.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Kanyakumari, Ấn Độ*

Vùng miền nam Ấn Độ là nơi thích hợp nếu bạn ưa thích bầu không khí trên bãi biển. Bạn cũng nên lựa chọn nơi đến nữa: các vùng như Kochi và Varkala khá ổn, còn Kanyakumari thì không. Thực sự thành phố tâm linh này ẩn chứa khá nhiều điều thú vi. Tuy nhiên, những hạn chế thực sự sẽ khiến bạn khó chịu như những khu vực dành riêng cho người hành hương và Hồi giáo.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Koh Lanta, Thái Lan*



Koh Lanta, Thái Lan. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Hòn đảo yên bình và tách biệt này sẽ là nơi khiến bạn cảm thấy thật thoải mái và tĩnh tâm. Không hề có các hoạt động tiệc tùng bên bờ biển cũng như thể thao, những gì bạn tận hưởng khi đến đây chỉ đơn thuần là một bãi biển tĩnh lặng với đồ ăn tuyệt hảo. Hầu hết như khu du lịch ở đây nằm tại phía bắc của đảo, nhưng nếu bạn muốn ở vùng phía nam, hãy đến với Relax Bay và Nui Bay để trải nghiệm rõ nét cuộc sống tại Thái Lan mà không lo vấn đề phải chen chúc với những du khách khác.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Vịnh Hạ Long, Việt Nam*

Nổi tiếng với những ngọn núi đá vôi và biển trong xanh, Hạ Long là một trong những điểm du lịch có tiếng nhất của Việt Nam. Với sự nổi tiếng của mình, Vịnh Hạ Long cũng đem đến nhiều phiền toái cho du khách như chen lấn, dịch vụ trên tàu không tốt và khó đặt tour.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Mũi Né, Việt Nam*



Mũi Né, Việt Nam. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Những bãi biển ở đây không phải là đẹp nhất tại Việt Nam nhưng bạn hoàn toàn có thể tận hưởng các hoạt động tại đây. Các cồn cát ở gần đây cũng là một điểm du lịch lý tưởng cho những ai ưa thích chụp cảnh hoàng hôn. Và tuyệt nhất vẫn là Suối Tiên, một điểm du lịch khác gần cồn cát, nơi thu hút những người đam mê nhiếp ảnh.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Vang Vieng, Lào*

Là là nơi có nhiều địa danh du lịch hấp dẫn, nhưng Vang Vieng lại không thuộc nhóm đó. Các hoạt động du lịch ở đây có khá nhiều vấn đề như việc các tai nạn liên quan đến những miếng kim loại được sử dụng khi leo núi thường xuyên xảy ra, dịch vụ massage “chặt chém” ví tiền của du khách … biến Vang Vieng thành một nơi không nên ghé thăm.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Vân Nam, Trung Quốc*



Vân Nam, Trung Quốc. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Là nơi sinh sống của hơn một nửa trong số 55 dân tộc thiểu số của Trung Quốc, sự đa dạng về sắc tộc ở đây là điều không phải bàn cãi. Cảnh quan vùng này cũng đầy thú vị với những ngọn núi cao và rừng nguyên sinh. Với những ai ưu thích mạo hiểm, những con đường ven núi khá lý tưởng cho một chuyến đi dài ngày bằng xe đạp và những ai thích leo núi hay đi xe vượt rừng cũng dễ dàng tìm thấy điều mình mong muốn. Vân Nam cũng là một trong những nơi có nền ẩm thực ngon nhất Trung Quốc.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Kusatsu, Nhật Bản*

Kusatsu chính là địa danh tắm suối nước nóng nổi tiếng hàng đầu của Nhật Bản, nhưng đây lại chẳng phải là nơi lý tưởng lắm để làm việc này vì dù có làm cách nào để hạ nhiệt đi chăng nước, nước ở đây vẫn nóng đến trên 45 độ, một mức nhiệt có thể khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Takaragawa, Nhật Bản*



Takaragawa onsen, Nhật Bản. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Đây là nơi có loại hình rotenburo – tắm suối lộ thiên – nổi tiếng nhất tại Nhật Bản và bạn có thể trải nghiệm một sự hòa hợp đầy thú vị của cảnh quan nơi này. Khi đến đây tắm suối nước nóng vào mỗi mùa trong năm sẽ đem đến một cảm xúc và cảm nhận hoàn toàn khác nhau, và chúng đều là độc nhất.

*Đánh giá quá cao: miền bắc Goa, Ấn Độ
*
Trước đây, miền bắc Goa quả thực là một thiên đường thực thụ khi bạn có thể trải nghiệm cuộc sống trong các làng chài và thoải mái tham gia các hoạt động vui chơi về đêm. Hiện nay, vùng này thường trở nên cực kì đông đúc mỗi khi kì nghỉ lễ đến và hoạt động bán hàng rong cũng vô cùng hỗn loạn.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: miền nam Goa, Ấn Độ*



Miền nam Goa, Ấn Độ. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Đây là điểm du lịch được đánh giá là còn sơ khai và cực kì thích hợp với những ai yêu thích bầu không khí tĩnh lặng. Chỉ cần đi lại một chút bằng xe máy là bạn đã thoải mái khám phá ra nhiều bãi biển không một bóng người và những dãy đá tuyệt đẹp. Việc bán hàng rong cũng đặc biệt khi chỉ một người duy nhất được bán là anh Ali, một nghệ nhân làm trống và cũng khá thân thiện.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Phuket, Thái Lan*

Vốn đã quá nổi danh với vẻ đẹp kì ảo của mình, Phuket lại đang dần biến thành một khu vực phức tạp với việc các khu nghỉ dưỡng liên tục mọc lên để cạnh tranh với những nhà nghỉ truyền thống cùng với sự xuống cấp của cơ sở hạ tầng.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Trang, Thái Lan*



Trang, Thái Lan. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Là khu vực hoang sơ hơn so với Phuket, Trang là điểm du lịch sở hữu đầy đủ những bãi biển đẹp, đảo và vườn quốc gia. Với việc các khu nghỉ dưỡng bắt đầu hình thành tại đây, bạn có thể lựa chọn đến với Trang thay vì Phuket để tận hưởng những điều hoàn toàn giống nhau nhưng với bầu không khí yên bình hơn.

*Đánh giá quá cao: Macau*

Là thuộc địa cũ của Bồ Đào Nha, Macau đã và đang trở thành một trong những địa điểm có nền văn hóa pha trộn đầy thú vị. Tuy vậy, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng cảm thấy thất vọng khi dạo bước trên đường phố Macau. Được mệnh danh là Las Vegas của châu Á, và vì thế bầu không khí trong những khu vực này luôn đầy căng thẳng và ngập tràn trong khói thuốc lá. Nếu bạn ưa thích việc trải nghiệm một nền văn hóa có sự kết hợp Đông Tây, hãy đến Hong Kong hay Thượng Hải thay vì Macau.

*Đánh giá quá thấp: Busan, Hàn Quốc*



Busan, Hàn Quốc. Ảnh: Shutterstock.
Nhiều du khách phương Tây dường như chưa bao giờ nghe đến tên thành phố này. Là thành phố lớn thứ 2 của Hàn Quốc, Busan khá nổi tiếng với những làng chài tuyệt đẹp và những khu dân cư dọc theo sườn núi. Đây cũng là nơi tổ chức các lễ hội về phim ảnh lớn và có tầm ảnh hưởng nhất tại châu Á với 21 lần tổ chức thành công liên hoan phim. Busan cũng đồng thời là nơi đăng cai các sự kiện liên quan đến game nhiều nhất tại Hàn Quốc. Địa danh du lịch như chùa chiền tại đây cũng vô cùng lý tưởng và là một trong những nơi có dịch vụ spa tốt nhất Hàn Quốc.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

